# The new VIP stuff



## Cheryl20772 (Feb 7, 2013)

One of the new VIP "benefits" is 



> Cruising the Good Life – annual cruise for CLUB WYNDHAM Gold and Platinum Owners – (points cannot be used to purchase this cruise)



Just curious to know if anyone has ever heard or seen anything about this cruise supposedly offerred to Gold and Platinum Owners.  I also wonder why in the world they would offer a membership oriented cruise and make it so that points can't be used to pay for it?

Personally, I have no desire at all to go on a cruise to celebrate VIP ownership. Can you imagine being held captive on a cruise ship with a squad of Wyndham sales weasels?


----------



## lcml11 (Feb 7, 2013)

Cheryl20772 said:


> One of the new VIP "benefits" is
> 
> 
> 
> ...



https://www.wyndhamvacationresorts.com/ffr/member/services/vacation_break.do#cruise

I do not know if the Wyndham sales is present or not.

P.S.  If I remember right, I saw a cruise through B.J.s in the last day or so for 100 a night or less.


----------



## timeos2 (Feb 7, 2013)

But there will be those - besides the sales weasels - that tout this as yet another "benefit" of VIP!  None so blind as those that refuse to see. VIP is a total sham from start to finish and is incredibly effective at boosting ego's at a tremendous cost to those being pumped up. Wyndham realized long ago that massaging ego's pays big.  Similar to the DVC "exclusivity" (yeah, exclusive to those silly enough to overpay to be a lease holder with no control for 40+ years) and others that sell the sizzle of premium ownership over good sense.  Seems to work with far too many.


----------



## comicbookman (Feb 7, 2013)

timeos2 said:


> But there will be those - besides the sales weasels - that tout this as yet another "benefit" of VIP!  None so blind as those that refuse to see. VIP is a total sham from start to finish and is incredibly effective at boosting ego's at a tremendous cost to those being pumped up. Wyndham realized long ago that massaging ego's pays big.  Similar to the DVC "exclusivity" (yeah, exclusive to those silly enough to overpay to be a lease holder with no control for 40+ years) and others that sell the sizzle of premium ownership over good sense.  Seems to work with far too many.



I would disagree that VIP is a sham.  I have saved tons of points using the 60 day window.  I would say that is the only really useful benefit.  If making reservations within the 60 day window is not an option for you, then yes VIP is useless.  Having said that, if I had discovered the resale market earlier, I can guarantee I would not be platinum VIP now.  If someone is very close, it is worthwhile.  If not close, go resale and you will come out ahead.


Steven


----------



## Cheryl20772 (Feb 7, 2013)

comicbookman said:


> I would disagree that VIP is a sham.  I have saved tons of points using the 60 day window.



Steven, I calculated that it would take me more years than I have left to come close to recouping my sunk money using only 60 day window reservations. I agree with you.  Understand where John is coming from. I think he posts that same post every time he sees mention of a taunting VIP benefit in order to stuff temptation down good and remind himself not to bite that hook 

For me that cruise thing is not in the least tempting. I was wondering if it even existed. That link Robert posted is just the regular cruise reservation page. I was looking for something special arranged for VIP gold and platinum owners - part of the new VIP program.


----------



## comicbookman (Feb 7, 2013)

Cheryl20772 said:


> For me that cruise thing is not in the least tempting. I was wondering if it even existed. That link Robert posted is just the regular cruise reservation page. I was looking for something special arranged for VIP gold and platinum owners - part of the new VIP program.



I seem to recall getting either an e-mail or a letter with a specific cruise.  The only way it would interest me is if I could book it for points at a steep conversion discount from regular cruise booking.  As is, I don't see how it is in anyway a benefit.

Steven


----------



## lcml11 (Feb 7, 2013)

Cheryl20772 said:


> Steven, I calculated that it would take me more years than I have left to come close to recouping my sunk money using only 60 day window reservations. I agree with you.  Understand where John is coming from. I think he posts that same post every time he sees mention of a taunting VIP benefit in order to stuff temptation down good and remind himself not to bite that hook
> 
> For me that cruise thing is not in the least tempting. I was wondering if it even existed. That link Robert posted is just the regular cruise reservation page. I was looking for something special arranged for VIP gold and platinum owners - part of the new VIP program.



You must have missed this part, about half way down the page.

Annual VIP Cruise
7-night Eastern Caribbean Cruise 
Sail on Royal Caribbean’s Oasis of the Seas departing on September 21, 2013. Rates starting from $1071.00 per person. Call 1-855-800-2455 to find out more.

Along with a spectacular vacation and time with fellow VIPs, you will also receive special on-board amenities such as:

$50 on board credit
VIP cocktail reception
Priority arrival
Ultimate value coupon book valuing up to $350 for on-board purchases
And more…
Call our special VIP Cruise hotline at 1-855-800-2455 Monday through Friday, 8 a.m. – 8 p.m. ET to book your cruise. Deadline to book is June 28, 2013.

The only thing that might make  this worth a premium price, if one cared about the issue, would to meet other VIP members that advocate against VIP Benifits.  Value is as someone sees it, to each their own.

If dollar per thousand points is the driving issue, there is a customer decision.  They can always go with very fine resorts like National Harbor, Smokey Mountain, Towers on the Grove, etc. re-sale.  Or, as some have suggested, rent off the Market for less than maintance fees.  VIP members are more than likely be the ones that will be able to give the better units for the best price.  A combination of the VIP discount and unit upgrades.  Heck, the mega rentor or mega rentor wanta bees might even might a buck to two off of the deal.


----------



## jjmanthei05 (Feb 7, 2013)

comicbookman said:


> I would disagree that VIP is a sham.  I have saved tons of points using the 60 day window.  I would say that is the only really useful benefit.  If making reservations within the 60 day window is not an option for you, then yes VIP is useless.  Having said that, if I had discovered the resale market earlier, I can guarantee I would not be platinum VIP now.  If someone is very close, it is worthwhile.  If not close, go resale and you will come out ahead.
> 
> 
> Steven



The only way VIP makes sense is if the intention is to turn it into a rental business(mega renter). I would have paid for my VIP benefits in less than a year through my rentals because of the discounts and upgrades. This only works with a disproportionately large resale purchase attached to it. If you are doing this just for personal reservations then resale is the only way to go.

Jason


----------



## CO skier (Feb 7, 2013)

jjmanthei05 said:


> ... I would have paid for my VIP benefits in less than a year through my rentals because of the discounts and upgrades.
> ...



The arithmetic on that, even with (as a hypothetical example) a 10 million point account that gets stretched to 20 million points of usage with the 50% Platinum VIP discount, would be interesting to see.

Just a guess, but if mega-rentors could break-even on a Plat VIP purchase in only one year, there would be a lot more mega-rentors out there.


----------



## lcml11 (Feb 7, 2013)

CO skier said:


> The arithmetic on that, even with (as a hypothetical example) a 10 million point account that gets stretched to 20 million points of usage with the 50% Platinum VIP discount, would be interesting to see.
> 
> Just a guess, but if mega-rentors could break-even on a Plat VIP purchase in only one year, there would be a lot more mega-rentors out there.



There are.


----------



## CO skier (Feb 7, 2013)

comicbookman said:


> I would disagree that VIP is a sham.  I have saved tons of points using the 60 day window.
> Steven





Cheryl20772 said:


> Steven, I calculated that it would take me more years than I have left to come close to recouping my sunk money using only 60 day window reservations. I agree with you.



... these two statements do not seem to be in agreement.


The following two statements, though, do seem to be in agreement:



timeos2 said:


> VIP is a total sham ...





Cheryl20772 said:


> ... I calculated that it would take me more years than I have left to come close to recouping my sunk money using only 60 day window reservations. ...


----------



## CO skier (Feb 7, 2013)

lcml11 said:


> There are.



There are ... what?  Mega-rentors who have reached the break-even point on a Plat VIP purchase in only one year?

Theoretically possible, I suppose, but even the theoretical analysis would be worth seeing.

 ... but that would mean they are generating $100K plus per year in profits, and that would make it top secret.


----------



## lcml11 (Feb 7, 2013)

CO skier said:


> There are ... what?  Mega-rentors who have reached the break-even point on a Plat VIP purchase in only one year?
> 
> Theoretically possible, I suppose, but even the theoretical analysis would be worth seeing.
> 
> ... but that would mean they are generating $100K plus per year in profits, and that would make it top secret.



Sorry, did not mean in one year.  The part of the example that I keyed in on was the number of points needed and source of purchase.

For example, someone is already Siver or Gold.  Other posts by a mega rentor or mega rentor want a bee have outlined how a combination of a small retail purchase plus two pick contracts could get you to Platinum.  And, adding what was referenced to in this thread, add a large re-sale contract to the account.

If Wyndham does not eliminate the practice of giving all VIP points in the account the same discount benifits as they give the VIP eligable points, in this case, 1 million points, then the large re-sale contract of 1 million points would get the same discount.  

Add to that the suggestions of a mega rentor or mega rentor want a bee on how to get the high demand great resort timeshares for reservations and apply the rates that some have suggested could be gotten for these reservations, a break even point could be very doable.  I would not suggest this for someone that is not experienced in the rental market.  People that are experienced run the risk that Wyndham will not change their practice.

I guess that Ron must not be a vet, he spilled the beans on the Top Secret information.

A much simpler way would be just enter into a multi year lease agreement with a Platinum Owner that cannot sell  their points or do not want to use them for an extended period of time.  Rent them out and pocket the difference.  Have an escape clause that the contract is void if Wyndham stops this practice.

Your payback could be structured to be all but 30-60 days.

A third system, more commonly in use as far as I can tell, is to have a mega re-seller/rentor rent you points for $5 per thousand points then they re-rent them.  You could become that mega-rentor in well under a year if you can build a base of people that would be your supplier of points.  Again, the pay back period could be well under a year.

A forth system would be to do options two or three and use the profits to start buying VIP eligable points plus two PIC high value PIC contracts.  This option would dramiticly reduce your gross purchase price and create a stable source of supply.  This method could create the ability to pick the resorts for your ownership in the resorts that require ARP, or in the case of Myrtle Beach, ARP in a number of the Myrtle Beach Wyndham resorts.


----------



## CO skier (Feb 7, 2013)

lcml11 said:


> I would not suggest this for someone that is not experienced in the rental market.  People that are experienced run the risk that Wyndham will not change their practice.



Is it just me, or is this thread filled with statements than make no sense?

If Wyndham does not "change their practice" (whatever that means), then nothing has changed, so what is the risk?


----------



## CO skier (Feb 7, 2013)

lcml11 said:


> A much simpler way would be just enter into a multi year lease agreement with a Platinum Owner that cannot sell  their points or do not want to use them for an extended period of time.  Rent them out and pocket the difference.  Have an escape clause that the contract is void if Wyndham stops this practice.
> 
> Your payback could be structured to be all but 30-60 days.



OK ... it's not me.  This thread is filled with statements that make no sense.


----------



## jjmanthei05 (Feb 7, 2013)

CO skier said:


> OK ... it's not me.  This thread is filled with statements that make no sense.



What makes no sense about that statement? You can find VIP accounts to rent for between $6 and $8 per thousand. Saves the upfront cost. You just need to do the legwork to find them.

Jason


----------



## CO skier (Feb 7, 2013)

jjmanthei05 said:


> You can find VIP accounts to rent for between $6 and $8 per thousand.



How do the logistics of this VIP account "rental" work?  The points can't be transferred into your account for your control.  The VIP retains control.  Do you get the VIP's password to their account?  What happens when you accidentally hack them off, and they change the password?  ... and then they decide to cancel all of "your" reservations?  Suing them because you have a "long term lease" does not seem to be adding value versus a direct VIP purchase.  ... meanwhile your renters are out in the cold, perhaps literally, depending on the location of the resort.

No thanks -- it doesn't make any sense.


----------



## timeos2 (Feb 7, 2013)

CO skier said:


> Is it just me, or is this thread filled with statements than make no sense?
> 
> If Wyndham does not "change their practice" (whatever that means), then nothing has changed, so what is the risk?



Maybe you don't realize that Wyndham HAS "changed their practice" for both VIP and non-VIP related programs.  What the risk is the very real possibility they will continue to change (and it is never in favor of the owners) and thus the money spent to obtain VIP - which already is lost as it cannot be resold - can also be devalued as the very things expected to make it worth the cost are reduced or removed. In fact the whole program could be terminated tomorrow and the buyers would have no recourse. It is a voluntary program from Wyndham sales and no part of it s guaranteed in any way. 

The only guarantees are in the rules for the use of points as those are part of the legally binding disclosures and cannot be changed even by Wyndham. There is a legal recourse should they try.  That is available to every resale buyer, is 100% transferable and very inexpensive to obtain. Best value going if you want to buy while any money paid to be "VIP" is cash lost and value reduced.


----------



## lcml11 (Feb 8, 2013)

CO skier said:


> How do the logistics of this VIP account "rental" work?  The points can't be transferred into your account for your control.  The VIP retains control.  Do you get the VIP's password to their account?  What happens when you accidentally hack them off, and they change the password?  ... and then they decide to cancel all of "your" reservations?  Suing them because you have a "long term lease" does not seem to be adding value versus a direct VIP purchase.  ... meanwhile your renters are out in the cold, perhaps literally, depending on the location of the resort.
> 
> No thanks -- it doesn't make any sense.



You can do it your way if you want.  However, I would use a non-revocable limited power of attorney and file it with Wyndham, that is one of the reasons there would be a escape clause in the contract if Wyndham did not honor the POA.  Wyndham would run the risk of legal headaches if it stoped honoring POAs.  Beware, it is my understanding that Wyndham will charge a guest pass if the holder of the POA uses a interval without a owner present.


----------



## Bourne (Feb 8, 2013)

IMHO, a majority of VIP Gold/Plats on this forum that post/do not post the virtues of VIP *never* paid full freight. They are the PIC VIPs.. and that you can have at a fraction of the cost. Extreme cases <15-20K


----------



## lcml11 (Feb 8, 2013)

Bourne said:


> IMHO, a majority of VIP Gold/Plats on this forum that post/do not post the virtues of VIP *never* paid full freight. They are the PIC VIPs.. and that you can have at a fraction of the cost. Extreme cases <15-20K



That is one method that one Silver VIP member brings up from time to time to move to Platinum in a cost effective method.  If someone was starting with no-VIP eligable points, than I think, if all 1 million points were bought direct from Wyndham, then it could be as high as $220,000 at $220 per thousand points.


----------



## lcml11 (Feb 8, 2013)

lcml11 said:


> That is one method that one Silver VIP member brings up from time to time to move to Platinum in a cost effective method.  If someone was starting with no-VIP eligable points, than I think, if all 1 million points were bought direct from Wyndham, then it could be as high as $220,000 at $220 per thousand points.



This would give you about 4.46 weeks at Bonnet Creek in a 2 bedroom in July without the VIP discount.  If you could catch a VIP Platium discount it would be about 8.92 weeks.  $13,380 dollars for the 8.92 weeks at Bonnet Creek at $1,500 per week if someone got the VIP discounts.


----------



## Cheryl20772 (Feb 9, 2013)

CO skier said:


> How do the logistics of this VIP account "rental" work?  The points can't be transferred into your account for your control.  The VIP retains control.  Do you get the VIP's password to their account?


Yes, there are some VIP owners who have set up an account manager contract with a third party to take over control of the account and rent out all or a fraction of the points for profit share.


----------



## ronparise (Feb 9, 2013)

CO skier said:


> The arithmetic on that, even with (as a hypothetical example) a 10 million point account that gets stretched to 20 million points of usage with the 50% Platinum VIP discount, would be interesting to see.
> 
> Just a guess, but if mega-rentors could break-even on a Plat VIP purchase in only one year, there would be a lot more mega-rentors out there.



Thats my plan


----------



## lcml11 (Feb 9, 2013)

ronparise said:


> Thats my plan



My guess is you will get away with this plan.  At least as it relates to one more mega rentor.  I am assuming when you reach this goal, you will treat the TUG members with a free reservation and drinks for the party in New Orleans.  Off season would be OK.


----------



## Cheryl20772 (Feb 9, 2013)

lcml11 said:


> https://www.wyndhamvacationresorts.com/ffr/member/services/vacation_break.do#cruise
> 
> I do not know if the Wyndham sales is present or not.
> 
> P.S.  If I remember right, I saw a cruise through B.J.s in the last day or so for 100 a night or less.



That does not show anywhere in the page when I load it. Maybe it's because my account is only Silver and doesn't qualify for that trip. I have never seen the VIP cruise listed anywhere and that's why I wondered if it really happened. I think that page has changed too since a few days ago.

In order to get those perks (or better), I can use my Celebrity Captains Club benefits and buy my tickets from Cosco to get a larger on board credit.


----------



## lcml11 (Feb 9, 2013)

Cheryl20772 said:


> That does not show anywhere in the page when I load it. Maybe it's because my account is only Silver and doesn't qualify for that trip. I have never seen the VIP cruise listed anywhere and that's why I wondered if it really happened. I think that page has changed too since a few days ago.
> 
> In order to get those perks (or better), I can use my Celebrity Captains Club benefits and buy my tickets from Cosco to get a larger on board credit.



That thought occured to me to.  They may be tayloring the screens that are viewable to the type of membership available.  This would be the second one that that has occured on.

Is this what you see at this link?

New VIP Benefits!
VIPeek – an opportunity to provide valuable feedback on programs and services being considered to enhance your ownership experience.
VIP Merchandise Collection 
CLUB WYNDHAM Platinum Owners shop at your store.
CLUB WYNDHAM VIP Now Benefits – special opportunities throughout the year for last-minute deals and short-term discounts. 
View the current early entrance pass offer from SeaWorld.
View the current VIP Now offer from Avis® Rent A Car.
Arabian Nights, Orlando's premier dinner show
Cruising the Good Life – annual cruise for CLUB WYNDHAM Gold and Platinum Owners – (points cannot be used to purchase this cruise) 
7-night Eastern Caribbean Cruise: Sail on Royal Caribbean’s Oasis of the Seas departing on September 21, 2013. Deadline to book travel is June 28, 2013. Learn more about this year’s cruise and special onboard amenities.
CEO Email Updates (CLUB WYNDHAM Platinum Owners only)
We are committed to making the VIP program fun and exciting while providing you and your family exclusive benefits that will only prove to make your CLUB WYNDHAM ownership experience even better.

Learn more about the VIP Program. 
Learn more about your VIP Benefits. 
Show your VIP pride on Facebook! Get your branded CLUB WYNDHAM Plus VIP Facebook cover photo.

https://www.wyndhamvacationresorts.com/ffr/member/services/benefits/program_benefits_vip.do


----------



## ronparise (Feb 9, 2013)

CO skier said:


> How do the logistics of this VIP account "rental" work?  The points can't be transferred into your account for your control.  The VIP retains control.  Do you get the VIP's password to their account?  What happens when you accidentally hack them off, and they change the password?  ... and then they decide to cancel all of "your" reservations?  Suing them because you have a "long term lease" does not seem to be adding value versus a direct VIP purchase.  ... meanwhile your renters are out in the cold, perhaps literally, depending on the location of the resort.
> 
> No thanks -- it doesn't make any sense.



It makes perfect sense if you trust the person you are dealing with.. 

I just contracted with a mechanic to replace the rear main bearing in my wife's car...Whats to stop him from adding sawdust to the crankcase to stop the leak for a while, or at least until my check clears?. ...trust

I went out to dinner last night...how do I know the cook didnt spit into the sauce before he served it up?   Trust

Every business transaction requires trust. and contracts are no better than the people that sign them. Its not money that makes the world go round, its trust. Im not a platinum member, but I have given my user name and password to others so they could make reservations in my account. We started out small, built the trust.and got bigger. Wholesaling  points is a big part of what I do now...I supply the inventory, they supply the customer

And how do they know Im not going to cancel the reservations  made in my account?  Trust...and if they  "hack me off" as you say by accident...we'll talk about it.


----------



## lcml11 (Feb 9, 2013)

ronparise said:


> It makes perfect sense if you trust the person you are dealing with..
> 
> I just contracted with a mechanic to replace the rear main bearing in my wife's car...Whats to stop him from adding sawdust to the crankcase to stop the leak for a while, or at least until my check clears?. ...trust
> 
> ...



And, change the password if things do not get resolved.


----------



## jjmanthei05 (Feb 9, 2013)

Cheryl20772 said:


> That does not show anywhere in the page when I load it. Maybe it's because my account is only Silver and doesn't qualify for that trip. I have never seen the VIP cruise listed anywhere and that's why I wondered if it really happened. I think that page has changed too since a few days ago.
> 
> In order to get those perks (or better), I can use my Celebrity Captains Club benefits and buy my tickets from Cosco to get a larger on board credit.


This is what I see though my VIP Gold account.

_Annual VIP Cruise

7-night Eastern Caribbean Cruise 
Sail on Royal Caribbean’s Oasis of the Seas departing on September 21, 2013. Rates starting from $1071.00 per person. Call 1-855-800-2455 to find out more.

Along with a spectacular vacation and time with fellow VIPs, you will also receive special on-board amenities such as:

$50 on board credit
VIP cocktail reception
Priority arrival
Ultimate value coupon book valuing up to $350 for on-board purchases
And more…
Call our special VIP Cruise hotline at 1-855-800-2455 Monday through Friday, 8 a.m. – 8 p.m. ET to book your cruise. Deadline to book is June 28, 2013._


----------



## lcml11 (Feb 9, 2013)

ronparise said:


> ... Wholesaling  points is a big part of what I do now...I supply the inventory, they supply the customer ...



If I remember right, you had indicated in an earlier post that at one point you had let a group of points that were going to  be lost go at $4 per thousand.  Maybe, if you posted a ad in Market Place for wholesale reservations at $4 to $6 dollars per thousand point if they get the customer.  You take your cut and other TUG mega rentor want-a-bees would pocket the difference between your wholesale rate and their rental rate.

You become the source of supply, they provide the customer, could work as business model.  They rent to friends and family to get their customers.  Timeshares by Avon?  Maybe tie in with direct marketer groups such as  this and let them pitch the rental at the same time they are selling their product.  Or in the alternative, other sales groups that rountinely sell a product for a company that are independent contractors for the primary company, they could cross-sell a reservation.  Maybe even some indepent contractors that are already in the Real Estate business.  They could give one to a customer as a gift for closing on a big house deal.  If they did not want to spring for it out of their commission, they could palm the cost off on the seller as a selling expense, if properly disclosed.


----------



## Cheryl20772 (Feb 9, 2013)

lcml11 said:


> That thought occured to me to.  They may be tayloring the screens that are viewable to the type of membership available.  This would be the second one that that has occured on.
> 
> Is this what you see at this link?
> 
> ...



Yes, I see that on that link.  I had read that the cruise was a VIP gold and platinum benefit and you can't use your points to go on it. My reason for posting about it was to find out if anyone had ever gone on one. It seems like VIP's might want to get together and talk about it if they had and we've never heard a word about it. 

This is what I see on the other link you posted:


----------



## jjmanthei05 (Feb 10, 2013)

It looks like the first one isn't until September. Here is what I see. 

Jason


----------



## ronparise (Feb 10, 2013)

lcml11 said:


> If I remember right, you had indicated in an earlier post that at one point you had let a group of points that were going to  be lost go at $4 per thousand.  Maybe, if you posted a ad in Market Place for wholesale reservations at $4 to $6 dollars per thousand point if they get the customer.  You take your cut and other TUG mega rentor want-a-bees would pocket the difference between your wholesale rate and their rental rate.
> 
> You become the source of supply, they provide the customer, could work as business model.  They rent to friends and family to get their customers.  Timeshares by Avon?  Maybe tie in with direct marketer groups such as  this and let them pitch the rental at the same time they are selling their product.  Or in the alternative, other sales groups that rountinely sell a product for a company that are independent contractors for the primary company, they could cross-sell a reservation.  Maybe even some indepent contractors that are already in the Real Estate business.  They could give one to a customer as a gift for closing on a big house deal.  If they did not want to spring for it out of their commission, they could palm the cost off on the seller as a selling expense, if properly disclosed.



Im not sure I understand how, what you are suggesting, is any different from what Im doing. ( I do have trouble sometimes understanding or following your Stream of Consciousness  style of writing.  Feel free to copy what you see, adapt it to your own style and  go make some money

I learned a long time ago that a person could make a lot of money, a little bit at a time. I didnt need to make a million dollar deal, I could make 100 ten thousand dollar deals and do just as well.  

An old sales manager I had once compared it to hunting... You can hunt elephants and when you get one, feed your family for a year (the problem is that you could starve waiting for that first kill) or you could hunt sparrows and feed your family every day. (the problem here is you need to bag 10 a day and you cant take a day off)

What I do is pack my elephant gun and my sparrow gun  and my deer rifle and go hunting...Im looking for deer, but if a flock of sparrows or an elephant crosses my path, Im prepared...

Enough of the metaphors.  its enough to say, Ill sell to anyone, and I cast a wide advertising net to let you know Im here. (travel clubs, travel agencies, businesses, or even individuals I meet here on TUG) If you want me to set aside 5 million points for a ton of reservations for your own rental program, or just want to take your family to Disney Im prepared to serve you


----------



## lcml11 (Feb 10, 2013)

ronparise said:


> Im not sure I understand how, what you are suggesting, is any different from what Im doing. ( I do have trouble sometimes understanding or following your Stream of Consciousness  style of writing.  Feel free to copy what you see, adapt it to your own style and  go make some money
> 
> I learned a long time ago that a person could make a lot of money, a little bit at a time. I didnt need to make a million dollar deal, I could make 100 ten thousand dollar deals and do just as well.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the info.  Always wondered if that approach would work.  Again, thanks for confirming it.  May try it out.


----------



## Cheryl20772 (Feb 11, 2013)

jjmanthei05 said:


> It looks like the first one isn't until September. Here is what I see.
> 
> Jason




Okay! I think I just found what I was looking for in my initial post here. The Club Wyndham Faces + Places magazine came in the mail today.  On page 9 in the magazine, is a Club News article "Cruising the Good LIfe" that reports that the first cruise was September 15, 2012. There's a picture of about 19 of the participants and a picture of the Oasis of the Seas they sailed on. It says 32 Gold and Platinum Owners participated on the first VIP cruise.

So, there were some takers of that deal however good or bad it is. They did Western Caribbean last year and in 2013, the destination is Eastern Caribbean; so it's good they are mixing it up a bit.

I would suggest it might be nice to allow these cruising VIP's to somehow talk together before they go; so they can plan excursions and pre/post cruise stays together - kind of like on Cruise Critic only a Wyndham thing. Maybe if someone who belongs to TUG will go on one they can start a thread saying "who's coming with me?" or something. Why be isolated and just meet up on the ship?

Oh well, that's what I was thinking. I won't be going on that cruise; so it's not my ox. We are doing Southern Caribbean on Celebrity in April. Don't need Wyndham to cruise and have a great time.


----------

